# Build Killer Triceps



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

When the average person thinks of big arms, the biceps is the first thing that comes to mind. In fact, many people train just the biceps in their quest for big guns forgetting that the triceps is the larger of the two and actually accounts for 2/3 of your upper arm size. What many people [...]

*Read More...*


----------

